# External flash recommendation for Nikon D5300



## gpolonsky

Hi, I've bought recently the Nikon D5300. Now I want an external flash and I'm between the Nikon SB300 and the Nikon SB500 (not betters as my budget is not big). I can't make the choice, I've read that SB500 is great but D5300 doesn't have all the needs to make full usage of the SB500 capabilities. I'm not a professional photographer, I just use it to take family pictures, vacations, etc. Can you please recommend me one and let me know why? Thanks! Guillermo.


----------



## MichaelHenson

If I were you, I'd check out the Yongnuo line of flashes...Much more affordable and excellent quality.


----------



## gpolonsky

MichaelHenson said:


> If I were you, I'd check out the Yongnuo line of flashes...Much more affordable and excellent quality.


But,  is it fully compatible with nikon camera? ittl?


----------



## MichaelHenson

Yes.

Yongnuo YN-568EX Speedlite for Nikon Cameras YN-568EXN B H Photo


----------



## gpolonsky

MichaelHenson said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yongnuo YN-568EX Speedlite for Nikon Cameras YN-568EXN B H Photo



Seems to be pretty good, but it's to bulky for me...


----------



## Designer

gpolonsky said:


> I've read that SB500 is great but D5300 doesn't have all the needs to make full usage of the SB500 capabilities.


I don't understand this at all.  Just be extra skeptical of stuff you read on the internet. 

I use a Nikon D5000 and a Nikon SB-910.  The only thing the D5000 is lacking that I am aware of is commander mode for the Nikon CLS.  Oh, and HSS, too.

One other comment you made about the flash being "bulky" also seems strange because frankly, a full-featured speedlight of one make is going to be the same size as a comparable model of another manufacturer.  You don't need to keep it in the hotshoe all the time, just when you want on-camera flash.


----------



## astroNikon

Here's a comparison of Nikon flashes including the sb300 and sb500
==> Nikon SB-300 vs. SB-500 vs. SB-700 vs. SB-910 Speedlight flash specs comparison Nikon Rumors

There was also an older sb400 which is no longer sold which is a bit more compact I think - comparison onf sb300, 400, 500
==> Compare Nikon SB-300 vs Nikon SB-400 vs Nikon SB-500 vs Nikon SB-700

But I understand the "compact" remark.
There are times I'm on a kids field trip and I wish I had something more than the popup flash
but something less than the "full size" SB700 that I have.  I really like the compactness of the sb300 or 400 (which is discontinued) and might get one before the next kids field trip.


----------



## gpolonsky

Designer said:


> gpolonsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that SB500 is great but D5300 doesn't have all the needs to make full usage of the SB500 capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this at all.  Just be extra skeptical of stuff you read on the internet.
> 
> I use a Nikon D5000 and a Nikon SB-910.  The only thing the D5000 is lacking that I am aware of is commander mode for the Nikon CLS.  Oh, and HSS, too.
> 
> One other comment you made about the flash being "bulky" also seems strange because frankly, a full-featured speedlight of one make is going to be the same size as a comparable model of another manufacturer.  You don't need to keep it in the hotshoe all the time, just when you want on-camera flash.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I've read, the lacking of the commander functionality...I'm confused about it...Is it the possibility of using the built-in flash to get the context and then the camera tell the external flash how to behave and configure for optimal take?

Mabe I'm confused about the difference between master-slave, iTTL and CLS...


----------



## astroNikon

OP, when you ask about "external" flash
Are you looking for a flash to sit on the Hot Shoe on the camera, or a flash(es) to use off camera?

For instance, my "off camera" flashes are SB700s and SB800s for a studio style setup.

But in my remarks above I'm thinking of using a compact flash for field trips and stuff where I don't want the bulk of a full size body flash.


----------



## gpolonsky

astroNikon said:


> OP, when you ask about "external" flash
> Are you looking for a flash to sit on the Hot Shoe on the camera, or a flash(es) to use off camera?
> 
> For instance, my "off camera" flashes are SB700s and SB800s for a studio style setup.
> 
> But in my remarks above I'm thinking of using a compact flash for field trips and stuff where I don't want the bulk of a full size body flash.


To use it on the Hot Shoe...


----------



## astroNikon

If you want compactness then see post # 7.
I have like 5 full sized body flashes, Nikons & Yongnuo.
And I still want a compact one for field trips and such that can fit in my pocket easily.

You can also use your popup flash too, and to get bounce on it use a business card in front of it for the bounce.  But in field trips I've found that a pain and I prefer the external flash as it has it's own batteries.  The small ones though take only 2 batteries, the larger ones 4 batteries. Thus one difference in their bulk.


----------



## gpolonsky

astroNikon said:


> If you want compactness then see post # 7.
> I have like 5 full sized body flashes, Nikons & Yongnuo.
> And I still want a compact one for field trips and such that can fit in my pocket easily.
> 
> You can also use your popup flash too, and to get bounce on it use a business card in front of it for the bounce.  But in field trips I've found that a pain and I prefer the external flash as it has it's own batteries.  The small ones though take only 2 batteries, the larger ones 4 batteries. Thus one difference in their bulk.


Ok, thank you very much for your time,! very helpful!


----------



## astroNikon

FYI
the SB300 uses 2 AAA (triple A) batteries
the SB400 (discontinued) uses 2 x AA
SB 500 uses 2 x AA
SB700  uses 4x AA

the sb300 really is nice and small ==> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/sb-300/D3S_0134-on-d600.jpg


----------



## Designer

gpolonsky said:


> That's exactly what I've read, the lacking of the commander functionality...I'm confused about it...Is it the possibility of using the built-in flash to get the context and then the camera tell the external flash how to behave and configure for optimal take?
> 
> Mabe I'm confused about the difference between master-slave, iTTL and CLS...


Let's start with the Nikon CLS (Creative Lighting System) and work back.  The CLS is a complete "intelligent" system that can use multiple flashes placed anywhere within sight of each other, providing the sensor on one is "seeing" the flashes of a "commander".  I believe most of the full-size speedlights can function as a commander as well as the "pro-sumer" grade and up camera bodies that have a BI flash.  The BI flash in the "entry level" Nikon bodies *cannot function as "commander"* in the CLS.

To get "commander" functionality of the CLS you would have to upgrade to a higher level camera.  Or you can purchase the SU-800, which is a CLS commander only, not a flash, although it costs like one.

The iTTL is available in your D5200.  That system uses "pre flashes" from the speedlight to measure the light being returned and adjusts its power to give a good exposure.  I have heard some third-party speedlights can do this with your Nikon D5200.  

Many models of speedlight also will fire in "slave mode", meaning that if they detect a flash from some other source, (even your BI flash) they will fire.  Of course, you have to set the power on the flash itself, and they do this in manual mode only.  The beauty of that is practically any flash has that, including most studio lights as well.  Just get one unit to flash, and they all go.  

Now you can keep a speedlight in your hotshoe, and I use mine that way a lot, but you should try to bounce the flash or at least modify it somehow to improve the esthetics of the light.  And the best way to learn flash is to get it away from your lens, and fire it remotely.


----------



## lisameowrie

I did some research and just bought a Meike 910which is comparable to the Nikon SB 900 and I own a D5300. I will let you know how it works. I should be getting it on Friday.


----------



## LostLensCap

How does $53 sound?
Amazon.com Neewer VK750 II i-TTL Speedlite Flash with LCD Display for Nikon D7100 D7000 D5200 D5100 D5000 D3000 D3100 D300 D300S D700 D600 D90 D80 D70 D70S D60 D50 and All Other Nikon DSLR Cameras Camera Photo


----------



## astroNikon

oddly, in "compact" flashes there are limited 3rd party brands but they're still pricey @ $269 ==> Nissin i40 Compact Flash for Nikon Cameras ND40-N B H Photo

and cheaper compact TTL ones too .. Bolt for $70
==> Bolt VS-260 Compact On-Camera Flash for Nikon TTL VS-260N B H


----------



## lisameowrie

Today I received my MKE 910 Speedlight and so far I am liking it! One thing though that I was reading, isn't the TTL function supposed to be this great feature because it correctly exposes the light from the flash for you? That's not what was happening for me. It was overexposing for me! I found that if I just put it in Manual mode it worked just fine.  Also, I don't even know why I bothered to purchase a diffuser in addition because it just hurt more than it helped also causing to overexpose and cause shadows.


----------

